# Ouija Board in Progress



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Had a nice sized square of particle board left over after putting the air conditioner in the window, and immediately thought "Ouija Board"!

Since the spare room upstairs will be the spirits/medium/witch room for my party, I thought it would be appropriate to have one in there. I'm also planning on making usable. 

Anyhow, here are my tools:









Wood burner, pencil, masking tape, craft knife.

Here it is in progress:









The burned letters look really good. I'm taking my time (cutting out 3 letters at a time, tracing onto board, wood burning), since my hands cramp easily.

I'm trying to decide on clipart for the top. I really like the leaves, but want to put them on either side of something else:










If anyone has any ideas, let me know. I'd need clipart, as I'm not much of a drawer.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's coming out great! I like the sun and moon clip art. Maybe a border around the edge might be good. Good choice of letters and great job burning them. It looks better than paint would.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice --is the pointer going to move by its self


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

I also like the sun & the moon...

What is the name of the font you used? I like it...


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Nope, unfortunately I'm technically challenged. One day I'll have that. But this will be a usable board for people to use at the party if they want. 

The font is stonecross, but you can only use it with capital letters.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Here's one I did recently using a sun and moon
Haunted Ouija board :: Haunted Ouija Board video by buckaneerbabe - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid153.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid153.photobucket.com/albums/s202/buckaneerbabe/Haunted%20Ouija%20board/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@s202/buckaneerbabe/Haunted%20Ouija%20board/S7300169


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Love it! I wish I was so talented as to make it move on its own....but since I want an actual spirit board to use, this will do.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Aelwyn, BB has made a tutorial on how to make his board if interested. I used his suggestion in a Christmas prop I made about making a "sled" move around.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Aelwyn, BB has made a tutorial on how to make his board if interested. I used his suggestion in a Christmas prop I made about making a "sled" move around.


I'll look into as a "to do" prop for next year. 

Now for some more progress pics:

Whole thing:









Skull:









Yea:


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I like the way you burned the wood, I consided it and am sorry I didn't end up doing it that way, Yours is looking great!!!!


----------



## halo0205 (Jul 24, 2008)

The board looks really good. I love the burned effect. Really cool.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks BB and Halo! The burning looks great, but is hell on my hands (with it being particle board, I have to press really hard, and I have arthritis and nerve issues with my hands---well, whole body---LOL, but this is KILLING my hands).

I burned the edges this afternoon. After realizing no one I knew had a small propane torch, I got creative. I turned the electric stove burner on, and rubbed the wood against the element. Safety first kids!  Luckily it's next to the sink in case it caught on fire. It didn't, it just smelled like campfire in my house, and I got a really cool effect.

Only a few more letters and the numbers to go, then I can stain and varnish. Then to make a planchette.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

planchette. cool new wood. is that the cheese wedge looking thing? :googly:


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow! You did a fantastic job on the board. Gotta love the burning! Can't wait to see it all done.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> planchette. cool new wood. is that the cheese wedge looking thing? :googly:


Yep, it's the cheese wedge thing. But they can be square or circular as well.

I have a plastic one from an old Park Brothers Ouija board (my "friend" stole the board, but forgot the planchette), but it looks really cheesy next to this board...LOL.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Finished project:









Planchetter/cheese wedge:


----------

